# Cost of Conservatory



## fionn2011 (22 Aug 2011)

Hi

Can anyone give me a rough idea what a 12 x 14 foot conservatory should cost in the south dublin area, adjoining the back of a house. I am talking about having 1/ 3 sides in brick not glass (as facing right onto neighbours), more or less turn key finish (rad / elec sockets/ lighting/ceiling fan , but not floored/ blinds), good quality double glazing ,including removal of a large wooden deck that is there at present and making good the area around the conservatory.


----------



## onq (22 Aug 2011)

You should consider a sun room as opposed to a conservatory for Part L compliance.

Current tight pricing is around €80 a square foot but it may be higher.
That's because you're tying in to services and structure.

You also clearing away and making good/landscaping.
See my other post on below cost pricing.

ONQ.  

[broken link removed]  

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon         as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters    at      hand.


----------

